
Show HN: Hacker News electron app with improved readability - asasidh
https://github.com/asasidh/Hacker-News-Made-Readable
======
asasidh
The github hosts the OS X build as well as files needed to build the Hacker
News App on any platform supported by electron.

------
rngesus
So, unless I'm mistaken here, this is merely a electron shell around HN with
some added CSS?

~~~
asasidh
Yes thats all. Thats how the nativefier works. nativefier
[https://news.ycombinator.com/](https://news.ycombinator.com/) \--inject
HNCustomCSS.css --inject HNCustomJS.js --icon ycombinator.icns --name "my
Hacker News"

------
matthewhall
No offense but that looks like crap

